# Gas cut off - advice needed on heating for winter



## MIDSTofDEBT (6 Sep 2010)

To cut a long grim story short, our gas central heating has been cut off. My husband and I both lost our jobs in the last year. Despite our efforts to pay as much as possible, we haven't been able to clear much of the ever-increasing bill so they cut us off. 

As we will have to chip away at that bill over the coming year bit by bit 'til it's cleared that leaves us without gas heating for this winter.

We have an open coal fire in the living room but we need to organise heaters for the kids' bedrooms (two rooms) and for the kitchen. 

Would electric heaters be best? If so, what type? I'm looking obviously for heaters that are not too dear to buy in the first place and efficient to run. Calor gas maybe?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## millieforbes (6 Sep 2010)

what a terrible situation.

have you approached the Vincent de Paul for support?


----------



## asdfg (6 Sep 2010)

if any of you have breathing problems calor gas heating is not a good idea.I dont mean to be smart, and i i have sympathy with your situation,but i dont understand why you have to heat the bedrooms and kitchen.When i was in this situation ,years ago i used hot water bottles in the bedrooms,and just put more clothes on during the day.I didnt light the fire till kids came in from school,and let it go out before they went to bed.You can use slack on top of the coal to make it last longer.You can also apply to welfare for heating .I hope things get better for you.take care


----------



## Romulan (6 Sep 2010)

I'm a fan of a warm bed and cold room myself but the most effective local heaters are the electric/oil filled radiators.

Fond memories of childhood "hotties" as we used to call them.


----------



## Marietta (6 Sep 2010)

I would second the idea of approaching svdp.  It is awful they cut you off even though you were doing your best to pay the bill off, it is very unfair, I do feel very sorry for you especially as you have children.  Why not approach mabs www.mabs.ie they may be able to help on your behalf.  

I shudder for you if we get a winter anything like last year's one, get fire logs along with the coal and look at ways to insulate your home.


----------



## DazzaMazza (6 Sep 2010)

I sympathize with your situation, it really is awful. Sounds like a terrible situation.  The one thing I would say to you is that the plan of using electric heaters instead of gas will work out far more expensive. Usually the oil filled heaters run at between 1.5 and 3kw. Using just a few of these in the house is the same as leaving the electric shower on constantly.  Gas is more effective for central heating. Our central heating went due to a fault last year and we used 4 oild filled heaters in the house. The heat they give off is poor and the electric bill in January was horrendous.

In this case I would speak to MABS and see what they can do. 

Many people have huge gas bills because of inefficient use.You can really reduce your gas bill by turning off unused rads, setting the thermostats to 21 degrees, and using a solid fuel fire to heat as much of the downstairs as possible.

Another thing I would recommend is having a look around the house to see if there are items you no longer need. Its surprising what old items you no longer use or need can do to raise funds. I'm not suggesting selling the contents of your home to pay the bills but check the attic for items that might be worth shifting. Sites like adverts.ie might help you raise some funds.

Best of luck

D


----------



## woodbine (6 Sep 2010)

no-one wants a repeat of the big freeze last year, but there's no harm in being ready for it. we haven't started lighting fires yet but i'm starting to stock up on coal already. (The oil will have to wait a while til we can afford it!) We're also planning on buying and cutting timber very soon.

i found a few things that help to both keep heating costs down and rooms warmer. We have floor length heavy curtains on both front and back doors of the house.It helps with any draughts that might come in. I know it's an old fashioned kind of idea but it definitely makes a difference.
Any rooms that you have curtains in, once it starts to get dark, keep them closed for the same reasons.the heavier the curtain the better. 

Keep doors closed in the rooms that have radiators (or heaters) on. Our downstairs corridor has three rooms off it and we found that by keeping the doors closed there was less heat escaping out into the hall area when it was needed more in the rooms. 

I read a tip in a magazine about the kitchen. When you're making dinner and have finished using the oven don't close the door. Leave it open to allow the excess heaat out into the room. makes ense really!

I don't like the bedroom too hot, I like fresh air coming in but sometimes it's just too cold for that. Plenty of warm bedding.. i bought a mattress protector for our bed that has a tog rating (not sure what the rating is) but it makes the bed really cosy. 

Also on bedding: Buy some big heavy throws/blankets that go right down over the sides and end of the bed.Put them over the duvet. I find that duvets sometimes don't cover the bed properly.

hot water bottles: still use them, they're great. I have fond memories of them from my childhood.they're cheap and it's lovely getting into a warm bed with my fluffy covered hot water bottle.

This seems obvious but make sure everyone is wearing thermals and not going around in t-shirts in the house when it's cold. (you'd be surprised!!)

A relative of mine had an esb meter (easy to see usage) and she bought a heater last winter that seemed to be very economical to use. It was a rotating halogen heater.it was around €20. i don't know where she got it but maybe other people have experience of them?

i would advise that if you're going to use any electric heater in a childs bedroom that you put it on a timer so that the room is warm for them to go into and cuts out not long after. 

Here's hoping we don't have a repeat performance of last year's cold. So many people suffered so much because of the cost of just staying warm.


----------



## Marietta (6 Sep 2010)

Some great tips there woodbine


----------



## DGOBS (6 Sep 2010)

You know, reading a post like this really makes you want to pack your bags and leave this rock!

I cannot offer alot of advice, but if you get your heating back up and running and are anywhere near my area, give me a shout, will service your system, try show you how to use it most effectively to heat your home etc. and how to monitor your gas usage, free of charge.


----------



## MIDSTofDEBT (7 Sep 2010)

millieforbes said:
			
		

> have you approached the Vincent de Paul for support?



I just can't imagine it but I appreciate the idea. Things came crashing down so fast from two incomes to none but psychologically I suppose I'm not ready to go to Vincent de Paul. Of course during the summer I was focussing on more immediate needs i.e. food, petrol etc. and trying not to think about the heating but now that winter's coming reality is dawning. I really really want to believe that is is going to get better. 



			
				asdfg said:
			
		

> if any of you have breathing problems calor gas heating is not a good idea.



Thanks, I didn't know that. The children have occasional seasonal asthma so that is something I need to keep in mind. 



			
				asdfg said:
			
		

> I dont mean to be smart, and i i have sympathy with your situation,but i dont understand why you have to heat the bedrooms and kitchen.



I suppose because that's what we did with the gas heating - had the rads on in the bedrooms and kitchen - not all day obviously - but for some time each day. So while I can't use the central heating now, I want to make the place as warm as possible. I know the boys' room will be absolutely icy cold without heating if we get a winter like last year and there is an asthma issue there so we cannot let the room become damp. But any heater would definitely be for an hour or two at most each day - more to keep it damp-free than constantly warm if that makes sense!



			
				Romulan said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of a warm bed and cold room myself but the most effective local heaters are the electric/oil filled radiators.



Thanks. That's great to know. I definitely don't mind a cool (or even freezing cold!) room myself but I think if we went months without any heating in the kids' bedrooms the rooms would be damp and unbearably cold.



			
				Marietta said:
			
		

> I would second the idea of approaching svdp. It is awful they cut you off even though you were doing your best to pay the bill off, it is very unfair, I do feel very sorry for you especially as you have children. Why not approach mabs they may be able to help on your behalf.



Thanks Marietta. I talked to MABS last year shortly after we both lost our jobs but I was told there were plenty people worse off than me, in court getting judgements against them, getting their homes re-possessed etc. I actually wanted their advice to help me use the little money we had in the most efficient way before things spiralled out of control which they now have. They help you make lists of incomings/outgoings etc. But overall I find they prioritise those who have already had legal action against them etc. But I do appreciate the suggestion.



			
				DazzaMazza said:
			
		

> The one thing I would say to you is that the plan of using electric heaters instead of gas will work out far more expensive. Usually the oil filled heaters run at between 1.5 and 3kw. Using just a few of these in the house is the same as leaving the electric shower on constantly. Gas is more effective for central heating. Our central heating went due to a fault last year and we used 4 oild filled heaters in the house. The heat they give off is poor and the electric bill in January was horrendous.



I am dreading that and I know it's gonna be very dear. I don't see us being able to get the gas put back on anytime soon though so I think the electric heaters are the only short-term solution - financially mad in the long run I know.



			
				DazzaMazza said:
			
		

> Another thing I would recommend is having a look around the house to see if there are items you no longer need. Its surprising what old items you no longer use or need can do to raise funds. I'm not suggesting selling the contents of your home to pay the bills but check the attic for items that might be worth shifting. Sites like adverts.ie might help you raise some funds.



Thank you. It's a good idea. I'll have a look.



			
				woodbine said:
			
		

> We have floor length heavy curtains on both front and back doors of the house.It helps with any draughts that might come in...........
> 
> Any rooms that you have curtains in, once it starts to get dark, keep them closed for the same reasons.the heavier the curtain the better..............
> 
> ...



They're fantastic ideas - thanks so much. I honestly never thought of a lot of them. The tog-rating on the mattress protectors sounds like a great idea! On very cold nights (even before heating was an issue) I often tell my boys to get in their sleeping bags as it's by far the best way to keep warm. You can still put other blankets on top.



			
				DGOBS said:
			
		

> You know, reading a post like this really makes you want to pack your bags and leave this rock!



Believe me, after watching 'Freefall' on RTE earlier about the banking crisis, I'm very determined to leave this country once and for all. I've worked so so hard for the last 22 years and I feel cheated by the way our country is run. I know we'll get back on our feet and when we do, we'll be out of here very fast. Born and reared here and raised our children so far here but we've both had enough! I've paid so much tax for the last 22 years and when I (soon hopefully) am earning again I don't want to pay a huge chunk of my earnings to the bailout of Sean Fitzpatrick and his cronies. Can you tell I'm angry? lol!



			
				DGOBS said:
			
		

> I cannot offer alot of advice, but if you get your heating back up and running and are anywhere near my area, give me a shout, will service your system, try show you how to use it most effectively to heat your home etc. and how to monitor your gas usage, free of charge.



Thank you so much - that means a great deal to me. I'm nowhere near you (lol!!) but I can't tell you how much the offer means to me. 


Thanks everyone. While the heating is gone, we've managed to stay on top of back-to-school expenses, we've kept the children fed and clothed and have electricity still on etc. The children are happy and don't realise the full extent of our money issues (nobody does) so are happy. They don't ask for expensive things (that's cause they have their priorities right and nothing to do with our current woes!). We actually had a really good summer despite the lack of money - weather was good, lots of walks and hikes etc. The winter will be cold but it could be worse.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Sep 2010)

It might be good for you to fill out the money makeover section and eople might be able to help you cut back in a few other areas to help get the gas paid. 
Is there any way you would ask a family member to help you pay it off. Is there a lot outstanding?
Is there any way of negotiating with BG to pay x amount per week and for them to allow you to have it switched on and have some use as in so many units per month.
Go to your local TD they allowed the whole mess to go on  they should help protect you too.


----------



## pache (7 Sep 2010)

*This is a national disgrace*

Hi MIDSTofDEBT,
Sorry to hear about your troubles,its such a shame in this day and age 
that we have this kind of thing going on.If there was anything i could do 
to help i would be more than willing.
My only advice to you,because you have no heat(this is not good enough for a 'devloped!' country) and two kids would be to convert your nat gas boiler with a legit conversion kit to LPG. (bottle gas)
Hopefully you could afford a tall red bottle that would at least give heat 
to where its needed most even if you had to moniter usage to avoid wastage.
This is totally legit and all boilers can be converted though you would have to get someone who is rgii and knows their way around a boiler.
I read your thread DGOBS and fair play to you,its encouraging to see this
type of activity as i think for the foreseeable future it looks like we will need to stick togther to help each other out as much as we can.

Im from the munster area and if you are anywhere near me i would gladly
do this for you or if you posted your area then maybe someone on AAM in your area might offer their help.
 Whatever the outcome i hope it gets resolved and best of luck,
  Pache.


----------



## Pocket (7 Sep 2010)

MIDSTofDEBT, I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. My parents house never (and still doesnt have) central heating. So heres a few tips that we still use:

1. Place wool or other type of blankets below the boys sheets. Insulation from below is as important as above.

2. Put the hotwater bottles in their beds about half an hour before they head to bed, so the bed feels cosy when they get into it. 

3. Allot of dampness is can be caused by condensation during the night and not neccessily the cold. Air out bedrooms in the morning after they have left the bedrooms even if its freezing out.

4. My parents used a small electric heater (that had oil in it). It probably wasnt very efficent I'm sure but it was only used on the very cold nights for a couple of hours.

5. Concentrate on making sure the main family room is as cosy as possible. Use draft excluders, even tape to get rid of any drafts. Get a couple of cheap fleezy throws from Pennys for your boys to cuddle up under when watching TV.

6. Pinecones make great fire starters and could be fun to collect with your boys in the woods if your out for a hike.

I hope you find another way to get your central heating and dont have to use the tips above! Dont worry too much about your boys health (although do moniter it of course). I only developed mild asthma when I moved to a centrally heated house.


----------



## MIDSTofDEBT (7 Sep 2010)

My goodness, thanks a million everyone. I'm delighted with the advice here.



			
				niceoneted said:
			
		

> Is there any way of negotiating with BG to pay x amount per week and for them to allow you to have it switched on and have some use as in so many units per month.
> Go to your local TD they allowed the whole mess to go on they should help protect you too.



Thanks. We did have an arrangement and I missed it a couple of times because of other more immediate expenses. I was kind of shocked still that they cut us off as we were paying what we could when we could. Having said that, they are within their rights. I'll keep the TD approach in mind too.



			
				pache said:
			
		

> This is a national disgrace
> .......... If there was anything i could do to help i would be more than willing.



I really appreciate that but, for now, it's great just to get the feedback and everyone's ideas.



			
				pache said:
			
		

> My only advice to you,because you have no heat(this is not good enough for a 'devloped!' country) and two kids would be to convert your nat gas boiler with a legit conversion kit to LPG. (bottle gas)



That's something I'd very very interested in. Do you have any info on who I could contact about that?



			
				pache said:
			
		

> Im from the munster area and if you are anywhere near me i would gladly do this for you



Thanks so much. I couldn't possibly take you up on that that but I can't tell you how happy it makes me that you would offer.



			
				Pocket said:
			
		

> 1. Place wool or other type of blankets below the boys sheets. Insulation from below is as important as above.
> 
> 2. Put the hotwater bottles in their beds about half an hour before they head to bed, so the bed feels cosy when they get into it.
> 
> ...



Fantastic ideas. All this advice is really helping.



			
				Pocket said:
			
		

> I only developed mild asthma when I moved to a centrally heated house.



I'm inclined to agree with you there. I think the dry air that central heating creates definitely contributes to chest problems. That's very interesting what you said about condensation rather than cold causing damp. When you say to air out the bedrooms in the morning, do you mean to open windows etc.?


----------



## burner (7 Sep 2010)

Buy a paper briquette make on Ebay for about €20. With 2 unemployed there is plenty of time to make briquettes.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Sep 2010)

burner said:


> Buy a paper briquette make on Ebay for about €20. With 2 unemployed there is plenty of time to make briquettes.



yeah but they may not have the spare cash to be buying the newspapers to make them with. You'd get a bale of briquettes for the price of a paper or two - of course depends on which one your buying. 

OP. You are being so humble in all this. I really think you need to swallow your pride and take some of the help offered on here. You will always be able to repay the people in the future when things brighter up. You may be able to bake them a cake or something else. 
Barter system ideas could come into play. You may have a skill you could offer some of those that are offering to convert your system or help in other ways.


----------



## lightswitch (8 Sep 2010)

"OP. You are being so humble in all this. I really think you need to swallow your pride and take some of the help offered on here. You will always be able to repay the people in the future when things brighter up. You may be able to bake them a cake or something else. 
Barter system ideas could come into play. You may have a skill you could offer some of those that are offering to convert your system or help in other ways. "

+ 1 OP, I know how you feel as I would find it hard to accept help too.  Just remember most of us are less than a few paypackets away from your prediciment.  Take the help and contact the V de P, you can pay back + more when your situation turns around, which it will


----------



## rockofages (8 Sep 2010)

I did the maths a while back on various forms of heating. Something like this:
- Mains gas is ~4c per kw/h
- Electric on night saver is ~8c per kw/h at "night", which is currently midnight to 9am (you can get a free night saver meter if you don't already have one - beware the standing charge goes up slightly)
- Electric day rate is about 16c per kw/h
- Large cylinder bottled gas is about 18c per kw/h
- Small cylinder bottled gas is about 21c per kw/h

Even though electric is next cheapest after mains gas it is very expensive, plus you are getting it "on credit", allowing you to get into trouble with your electric bill very easily.

If you can use your immersion heater/shower/washing machine (ditch the tumble dryer and dish washer) at "night" then a night saver meter is well worth getting. The standing charge is slightly higher, so you have to use a certain amount of electricity off peak to make up for it. We save about €30 per bill by just using stuff at night.

Bottled gas and solid fuels have the advantage that you need to pay up front.

Open fire has the advantage that you can burn a multitude of fuels too, some of which are free ;-)


----------

